# New old dog - bonding?



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a new dog. Not sure why exactly, but I decided to adopt a retired sled dog. He's been the lead dog on the guide's team for the last few years and has spent his entire twelve years of life in a dog yard. I was assured that their retired dogs adjust well to life in a home and make great companions. He was running this winter, so I was hoping to run him a bit this year. 

I've had lots of foster dogs. They settle in and start to look to me really quickly. Pike is the most disinterested, disconnected dog I've had so far. He doesn't want attention, doesn't want food, has zero interest in toys. Aside from checking out my Dutchie to see if she was receptive to some loving, he's shown little interest in my dogs. He is too interested in my cat, but I'm not up for using him as a training tool. 

How do I get into this dog's head? I've only had him a couple of days, so it's early yet. Perhaps this is just what he's like. I'm so used to high maintenance herders, that a laid back, undemanding dog just seems weird. 

I was going to let him settle in a bit, before putting a harness on him, but maybe the way in is through the work he is used to. 

Rambling, more than looking for actual answers, but would love to hear what y'all think or if you've had dogs like this.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Picture from the ride home


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting problem. Living in a dog yard and used in sledding, I'm thinking he never really learned to live/work with a human outside of those terms before. I would give him some time to settle in and see how he adapts to things.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Can he be trusted off lead? Long one on one hikes, skijourning or boat trips together. Go fishing with him and throw him a trout or two.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

No off leash. He is absolutely not reliable and likely will not ever be. He has no recall and no apparent desire to stick with my dogs. My yard is fenced, but having seen how easily a determined dog can escape from it (one of my fosters was a fence jumper and could pop over 6' with ease, or squeeze through the smallest gap), Pike is on a long line at all times. 

As Sarah suggested, I am giving him time. While he is a working dog (Alaskan Husky), he is just so different from the working dogs that I am used to. It's an interesting readjustment for me. 

I got a tail wag today. I think we're making progress.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

They are bred for their independence and survival (saving energy for the work, not squandering it on "not work"), aren't they? I bet you will join forces by having him do what he already knows (if he likes it), pullling.... whether scooter or sled. Just guessing. I've never had a sled dog. I did have a hound that couldn't not follow its nose and never was reliable offleash. Instinct was too strong, so I just planned around that. Nice of you to offer this old codger a home. Good luck and enjoy yourselves once you figure out how...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think to many people overthink bonding with a dog.

Do what Howard suggested.

I'll add, Just have fun and spend time with the dog. 

Don't force it, just enjoy!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

More tail wags and a lean in for an ear scritch. Progress!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Baby steps Ma'am.  There's hope.:wink:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Leaps and bounds in the last two days. More tail wags and a bit of attention seeking for pets. Such an odd and aloof dog. Plus he seems to have lost interest in the cat and is more interested in the cat's treats. He seems to like the tiny cat size ones, so we go back and forth - one for the cat, one for Pike. 

I decided to try running him with the scooter this morning. I picked a park where I often run my dogs and rarely see anyone else. The trail isn't as smooth and straight as the rail trail, but I can off leash my guys without worrying. Harnessed up everybody, but only hooked Pike up to the scooter and off we went. He is, at 12, faster and stronger than my guys ever were. I put Ronan, who is also 12, next to him for a bit, but he started to lag, so I let him free run. My Dutchie wears a harness as a decorative accessory only. She enjoyed the chance to free run and got to chase a couple of bunnies. We did just over a mile run. Short, sweet, fast.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Another pic.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like great progress.

Be careful on the running if he hasn't done it in a while.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Cool story so far Leslie. Glad he is starting to bond. You have a big heart. Love the pics. He is an athletic looking gentleman.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Bob... being cautious, but a mile is a pretty short run for a sled dog and he was working this winter. A few stops, mostly to adjust equipment because I'm out of practice and still lots of gas in the tank at the end. Agree, drive will push them to do too much and I need to put the brakes on so he doesn't overdo it. Interesting to see it in this form. I've had herders for so many years, never a dog like this.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well now, look at you. 

Nice job. Methinks he'll have a happy life with you.=D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Bob... being cautious, but a mile is a pretty short run for a sled dog and he was working this winter. A few stops, mostly to adjust equipment because I'm out of practice and still lots of gas in the tank at the end. Agree, drive will push them to do too much and I need to put the brakes on so he doesn't overdo it. Interesting to see it in this form. I've had herders for so many years, never a dog like this.




Understand!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sad update. 

Pike died suddenly Tuesday night. 

When I got him I knew that at 12 years old he didn't have a lot of years left, but I did not expect to have so very short a time with him. I hope he enjoyed his retirement with us and the adventures we shared. He was a sweet, gentle, funny, weird old dog, and he will be missed. 

RIP Pike. Run free, my friend.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Leslie, I'm saddened to hear of Pike's sudden passing. I remember when you first posted about opening your home and your heart to this wonderful and curious in natured dog who only seemed to know the depth of a human/dog relationship in a specific context. Your decision to welcome him in, forever changed his life and no doubt in immeasurable ways. Irrespective of the length of time he was able to spend with you in your home, this specific act of kindness is one I am never going to forget.

Opening your heart and home in such a selfless way is about as real as it gets. Much respect.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks, Nicole. He was slow to come around, but he seemed to figure things out and settle into the rhythm and routine here. He was an easy and undemanding dog to live with and I'm heartbroken at his loss. No regrets, just wish we'd had more time with him.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

That's a damn shame. Sorry to hear this. He sounded like a cool dog. It's too bad he didn't have more time with you in his retirement.

It's a amazing that such a strong dog at 12 years old would suddenly pass away. Then again, I've seen similar situations.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss! :sad:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Leslie, I'm saddened to hear of Pike's sudden passing. I remember when you first posted about opening your home and your heart to this wonderful and curious in natured dog who only seemed to know the depth of a human/dog relationship in a specific context. Your decision to welcome him in, forever changed his life and no doubt in immeasurable ways. Irrespective of the length of time he was able to spend with you in your home, this specific act of kindness is one I am never going to forget.
> 
> *Opening your heart and home in such a selfless way is about as real as it gets. Much respect.*


I feel much the same. You changed his life and that's such an honorable goal to strive for. It's hard to think of a more honorable one.

Boy, his pictures show such character. What a life to touch and make better.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

leslie cassian said:


> Leaps and bounds in the last two days. More tail wags and a bit of attention seeking for pets. Such an odd and aloof dog. Plus he seems to have lost interest in the cat and is more interested in the cat's treats. He seems to like the tiny cat size ones, so we go back and forth - one for the cat, one for Pike.
> 
> I decided to try running him with the scooter this morning. I picked a park where I often run my dogs and rarely see anyone else. The trail isn't as smooth and straight as the rail trail, but I can off leash my guys without worrying. Harnessed up everybody, but only hooked Pike up to the scooter and off we went. He is, at 12, faster and stronger than my guys ever were. I put Ronan, who is also 12, next to him for a bit, but he started to lag, so I let him free run. My Dutchie wears a harness as a decorative accessory only. She enjoyed the chance to free run and got to chase a couple of bunnies. We did just over a mile run. Short, sweet, fast.


Glad he had you for the time he did. Good ending with good human.


----------

